

Merb Master Process  - qhoxie
http://yehudakatz.com/2008/10/03/merb-master-process/

======
dhotson
I really like the idea of waiting for ports to become available.

It's cool that you can achieve nearly no downtime by starting up a new merb
server before shutting down the existing one. Quite clever. :)

------
qhoxie
These are really exciting and much needed updates. Hopefully others will take
note of these advancements and implement them.

